

Lessons Learnt after getting robbed off $11,000 in 17 days - manpreetrules
https://medium.com/how-i-learned-ruby-rails/8a1118fe3d7f

======
yaur
I'm trying to parse exactly what happened here. The way I understand it is
that forks of private repos stay private. So did the contractor fork, clone,
and then push it to a separate public repo? That has lawsuit written all over
it...

~~~
jasdeepsingh
as far as I know, the contractor is based in some other country. Not sure
about international laws here.

------
DatBear
The grammar in this makes it nigh unreadable...

